# Selling my Bernina 830



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

If you gals know of anyone who might be looking, please send them my way!
Details here

Thanks!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Oh, my!
It's beautiful but I can only dream ~~~


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

It's beautiful! I would be so scared to use it, it looks so complicated, lol! Is this what you made that beautiful peacock wall hanging on?
Heidi


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Yes, that's the magical machine that does everything but cook dinner . I'm going to miss her greatly!


----------



## Stiffchick (Jul 18, 2012)

wow, do you do layaway? haha, it is beautiful though and im sure it is *more* than worth your asking price. I have seen some of the machines at the local sewing store. most are more than a used car! Good luck!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Sold! That was fast


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Great news CJ--congrats!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Good for you, but you're going to miss her. (Did you send one of your amazing machine covers with it?)


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

You know Angie, I about cried yesterday when she drove off. Today? I actually feel relieved for some reason! I think the only time I am going to truly miss the machine is when I baste quilt backs to my zippered leaders. For that, I haven't another machine that will even come close. The 830 can take huge 1/2 inch basting stitches, which I can simply rip out in one tug. The rest all require a seam ripper .


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I understand. Sometimes our good machines just need a home that can use them more, even if we do miss them later. But, I know the ones that I've had re-homed make me feel good knowing where they are.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Yes, I was SO glad she went to someone local, where I could check in now and then . Silly huh?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

not silly. I keep up with the 3 machines that I've re-homed. Fortunately they are HT/FB friends so I know when they're sewing on projects and it makes me happy to see them being used so nicely.


----------

